# Bits and Pieces of portugal



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Brett (Oct 26, 2004)

nice pictures! I like the variety!


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

really nice


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Great artistic photos Paulo!


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

Man... I just love Portugal!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks Paulo!!! it´s very beautiful!! wonderful!!!!

kay:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Love the angels from which these photos have been taken. Let me add, superb place, would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## metallinestorm (Oct 27, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

wowww nice pics Paulo kay: take some more


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

i like the sea pictures, looks unreal!! :runaway:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

the lost one is by nigth with a focus, looks unreal!!


----------



## Lss911 (Dec 1, 2004)

ena que espectáculo!!

Portugal is beauty itself! Look at the exquizitude of this beauty! amazing!


----------

